# 09 Rival - Be the first on your block



## ox_rider (Sep 6, 2006)

But not on this guy's block. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/2009-SRAM-RIVAL...ryZ36140QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Does anyone know what bike this came with?


----------



## bonemd7 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Sram Rival 2009*

Have the 2009 Rival group, came with my 2008 Orbea Arin.


----------



## bicyclego (May 6, 2007)

I think it might be the 2009 Redline Conquest.


----------



## spinningsf (May 20, 2008)

*specialized*

Its off of a specialized cross bike you can tell by the bar/stem.


----------

